# 95 won't start after ran out of gas



## snoborderphx (Jun 7, 2006)

So I let my roommate borrow my car, he ran it out of gas, completely, and now it won't start. I don't hear the fuel pump, but I don't remember if I ever could hear the fuel pump. I used to drive a 99 dodge neon, and replaced just about everything besides internals on it, but I can't figure this one out for the life of me. The fuses aren't blown, but I don't know about the relay in the engine compartment. If you could offer any suggestions, that would be great.

Thanks for your help,

Snoborderphx


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

fuel pumps generally don't enjoy running out of gas. And chances are if its OE running out of gas was the last straw. Fuel is what cools the pump down so it probably over heated itself to death. Give your roommate a nice back hand upside the head and have'm pay for it because they are quite possible mentally retarded. That would be the first place I would check.

You could also pull a spark plug boot off the plug and check for the ticking of the spark jumping to make sure you have spark. You could then check the fuel filter to see if you have fuel flowing at all. Good luck with it.

Darktide


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pull the rear seat and verify that the fuel pump is coming on at all. dont forget to check your fuses. like dark said, they dont like to run out of fuel, but it shouldnt have killed it so easily. like dark said - verify that fuel is getting to the filter. you need to check the hoses before and after the filter.


----------



## snoborderphx (Jun 7, 2006)

Where are the fuel lines on this car? On my neon, they ran underneath the passenger side back to the fuel tank. Where is the fuel filter, I guess should be more specific? The neon had the pump and filter assembly built together (I know, a REALLY bad idea). I would like to check the filter to see if it's clogged, but I fear it IS the fuel pump. I don't hear it coming on when I power on the car. 

Fuses are ok, and I will check for spark. 

Cheers,
Sno


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

your fuel filter is in the engine compartment. Located on the firewall right in front of the driver next to the power brake booster. And I definately agree with you, the Chrysler "all in one" design for the fuel pump, strainer, filter, and sending unit was unbelievable. I worked in auto parts and you'd be amazed at how pissed people got when the thing failed and basically raped their bank account. Its insane, just goes to show how much Chrysler hates its own consumer and wants all the money it can get out of them.... not to mention I'm still pissed at the for ruining Jeep....oh well. Let us know what you come up with.


Darktide


----------



## snoborderphx (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't think they RUINED jeep... jeep, imo, was on it's way down and basically DC just pushed them. Jeeps have NEVER been reliable and they still aren't. All DC did was put upgrades (like A/C, stereo, etc) that just put more strain on it. Don't get me wrong, I love jeeps, and am going to get one in a bit (debating between a jeep and a sports bike as my next vehicular purchase) but they aren't reliable...always need maintanence; they are bad ace off-roading vehicles though. I'm looking to get a Cherokee (prolly white) auto and A/C so I can ride cool out in the hot hot Phoenix desert.

Cheers,
Stephen


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

As mentioned, pull the fuel hose going to the fuel rail and place a glass container to catch the fuel. Prime the fuel pump with IGNITION ON and you should be seeing fuel flowing. If missing, then do the same with the inlet hose of the fuel filter and you should be able to determine whether it is the fuel pump or filter. There is a small chance that the fuel pump 'sock' filter inside the gas tank could be clogged as well.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

this is also true. when you run the tank dry you pick up all the crap that had previously been lying at the bottom of the tank. You'd be surprised to see how much is actually down there. Though if you do the job yourself you'll see 

Darktide


----------



## snoborderphx (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, my friend pulled his jeep gas tank, and there were rocks and like a sedamented dirt settling in the bottom of this tank. It was bad. When he cleaned it out, a crack appeared.....

I guess I will have to check and see where things are coming from. I will probably do this on Saturday this week, we will see.

Cheers,
Stephen


----------

